# Regular Expression - Passwort - aufeinanderfolgende Zeichen



## mf4nky (19. Jan 2009)

Hello everybody

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit Regular Expressions, da ich fürs Geschäft ein kleines Java-Tool entwickeln soll,
das ein eingegebenes Passwort auf dessen Stärke überprüfen soll.

Ich überprüfe das Passwort auf allgemein bekannte Punkte:

mind. 8 Zeichen
Gross-, Kleinbuchstaben, Ziffern, Sonderzeichen
usw.

Diese Punkte sollen einzeln überprüft werden und jeweils mit "erfüllt" oder "nicht erfüllt" beurteilt werden und die Beurteilung an den User ausgegeben werden.


```
Ihr Passwort:    mf4nky
-----------------------------------------
Passwortlänge:   6          nicht erfüllt
Grossbuchstaben: keine      nicht erfüllt
Kleinbuchstaben: vorhanden  erfüllt
Ziffern:         vorhanden  erfüllt
Sonderzeichen:   keine      nicht erfüllt
```

Die Anforderung, die mir zu schaffen macht, ist folgende: "Identische aufeinanderfolgende Zeichen".
D.h. falls das Passwort drei oder mehr identische aufeinanderfolgende Zeichen enthält, ist dieser Punkt als "nicht erfüllt" einzustufen.

Ich wüsste z.B. wie man drei oder mehrere identische aufeinanderfolgende Kleinbuchstaben auslesen kann:

```
regEx = ".*(a{3,}).*"
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf sämtliche oben aufgeführten Zeichen ein solches Pattern anzuwenden oder müsste ich für jeden Zeichtyp einzeln ein Pattern schreiben?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruss mf4nky


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jan 2009)

"(.)\\1\\1"


----------



## mf4nky (19. Jan 2009)

Super, vielen Dank. Genau das wars!  :applaus: 

Sollte wohl mal bisschen Pause machen, sonst seh ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr!

PS. Top Forum, innerhalb von 5 Minuten die Lösungsantwort! So kann man effizient arbeiten!  :lol:


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jan 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "(.)\\1\\1"


 :shock: 
Stimmt ja! Da wär ich jetzt nicht draufgekommen.


----------

